# team training camp in Greenville



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

My team from PA is heading down to Greenville for 9 days for a training camp at the end of March and then heading to Gainesville GA for the georgia cup races. I am charged with looking into some great routes starting in the downtown of greenville. Also, any fast training rides we could hit up on march 21-22 (sat and sunday). I have been on mapmyride and saw some nice stuff. Looking for a few long days - 4-5 hours and few 3+ hour routes.

thanks in advance.


----------



## ballboy1360 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Start here*

www.greenvillespinners.org
But be sure to ride up Hwy 276 to Caesar's Head Mt. Probably about 30-40 miles out with a 6+ mile 2000'+ climb. George Hincapie's favorite ride according to a quote from Bicycling mag. The Spartanburg Freewheelers website, www.freewheelers.info, may still have a route sheet for that ride. S'burg is about 25 miles from Greenville.


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

sweet, thanks. we are going to be staying in downtown greenville, is it tricky getting out of town? would it be better to stay somewhere else. what is a good brewery to check out  - beer is very important.... anybody from this area wanna come on a ride with us while we are there?


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Brew Pub:
http://www.blueridgebrewing.com/
The last time I was there the food was decent. There is also a great Thai place on Main Street, maybe Lemongrass? For good pizza, try Mellow Mushroom in the West End.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Check out the Spartanburg Freewheelers website also.

If you're ever looking for a place in the Beech Mountain NC area for a team training camp shoot me a PM. I can cut a great deal on a 6 bdrm rental in the mid March to May timeframe.


----------



## austinct1 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Sweet Rides*

Ditto on the Caesar's head ride. Also, you must make a quick trip up Paris mountain on the way out (altamont road). Paris is the main climb in the USPRO Championships. Getting out of downtown is no problem. If you are looking for beer, head to Barley's next to wild wings or Blue Ridge Brewerey on main street.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

About an hour away is Brevard, NC. Rt 276 will lead up to the Blue Ridge Pkwy. From Brevard, it is a 13 mile climb to the BRP. Light traffic, beautiful ride. PM me for more info if needed.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

try these routes from G. Hincapie's planned development in the northern part of the county. the second route shows you how to get there from Paris Mtn near downtown.

http://www.pladadet.com/cycling.html

Agree that Barley's is the place to go for beer. (merely decent pizza) Chicora Alley is also a could casual spot for drinks and carribean/mexican food. Island Blend has cheap , good jamaican food. 

downtown is easy to get out of. look at Hincapie's ride listed here: http://www.bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-2-19-14456-1-P,00.html

he goes out of downtown one way and comes back another. This is a great ride, and if you were here in the off season, you realy would have a good chance of seeing Hincapie out riding it.

You're gonna have great weather this weekend, good thing you weren't here for the last one.


----------



## bicyclenerd (Feb 16, 2005)

cool, thanks... we are here now. Just arrived, we came from Union City, GA...did a omnium stage race and now are going to ride a few days here. We are staying near the airport, went out for a spin and almost got killed on the roads we were on... oh well, it was am unplanned ride since we did a long road race this morning. Drive into Downtown tomorrow and leave from there.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

bicyclenerd said:


> cool, thanks... we are here now. Just arrived, we came from Union City, GA...did a omnium stage race and now are going to ride a few days here. We are staying near the airport, went out for a spin and almost got killed on the roads we were on... oh well, it was am unplanned ride since we did a long road race this morning. Drive into Downtown tomorrow and leave from there.



Why were you almost killed? Traffic, bad roads, other riders? I'm visiting Greenville on Memorial Day weekend and hoping to get a few rides in. How did you like it overall?


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

The airport area is an awful place to ride-- four lane industo-sprawl in most directions. Actually, I would NEVER ride out there.

Take a look at the routes on the Spinners site or those posted by LSC. Might want to look at Map My Ride too. Also, check with the local shops-- The Great Escape, Sunshine Cycles and Carolina Tri all have regular rides and great staff.

Great riding here in Greenville.

soup


----------

